# Running AI



## easymoney11 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've done two cycles, so still fairly new. I've never had to use any serm or ai during cycle because I haven't gotten gyno. I keep L dex on hand in case or nolva, but is there any benefit to taking them on cycle if you're not prone to gyno? I've always gone with the thought "the less drugs the better."


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 3, 2011)

easymoney11 said:


> I've done two cycles, so still fairly new. I've never had to use any serm or ai during cycle because I haven't gotten gyno. I keep L dex on hand in case or nolva, but is there any benefit to taking them on cycle if you're not prone to gyno? I've always gone with the thought "the less drugs the better."




Using a Suicidal AI like aromasin while on cycle, will not only prevent and protect you from gyno, but will also decrease bloat dramatically.

I hate the moon face look, aromasin keeps my gains dry!


----------



## james-27 (Jul 3, 2011)

gyno will catch up with you sooner or later. Be safe and run the AI. I always start my AI second week into my cycle.


----------



## jus4u (Jul 3, 2011)

Not meaning to hijack this thread or anything but yes i agree with the use of the ai on cycle and most times as part of pct....however i wanted to know if with use of aromasin....there is any sort of "estrogen rebound" when you come off it?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 3, 2011)

jus4u said:


> Not meaning to hijack this thread or anything but yes i agree with the use of the ai on cycle and most times as part of pct....however i wanted to know if with use of aromasin....there is any sort of "estrogen rebound" when you come off it?




With a suicidal AI, there is no estrogen rebound, as compared to non Suicidal types


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jul 3, 2011)

why is it called suicidal?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 3, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> why is it called suicidal?




meaning that they attach to the aromatase enzyme destroying it, and making it unable to convert


----------



## jus4u (Jul 3, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> meaning that they attach to the aromatase enzyme destroying it, and making it unable to convert



Nice, thankss bud!


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 3, 2011)

A-dex and letro are both non-suicidal and will cause a rebound, formestane and aromasin are the opposite. Because the aromatase enzyme is permanently destroyed with suicidal inhibitors your body has to make more before you can start creating estrogen again. And apparently it takes quite a while, so the way I think of it is because of aromasin's long half-life it almost tapers itself naturally. Plus the time it takes for aromatase to gradually increase and slowly start producing estrogen is like another taper. With adex or letro as the drug metabolizes aromatase begins working again immediately, and sensing low estrogen levels your body will try to produce extra to reach homeostasis. This is what causes the rebound. But since it can't possibly produce more estrogen than aromatase it has to work with, even though it would like to skyrocket your estrogen production it won't be able to. Instead your estrogen slowly climbs back up and when your body senses it's at normal levels it will start scaling back on production


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 3, 2011)

Type II AIs are steroidal suicide inhibitors. Aromasin is a Type II. These compounds are so very important for PCT. Aromasin is a must with clomid to keep estro down and help boost anabolism drastically while preventing Estrogen rebound upon cessation of AAS and PCT. Aromasin works by the negative feedback loop. This means when the body senses low estrogen levels it tells the body that it needs to produce testosterone. Because the body thinks that if estrogen is low then Test must be low because the body converts test into estro via the aromatase enzyme. This is why during PCT you use more aromasin than what you would use while on cycle. When in PCT you estro is high because you are no longer introducing foreign hormones and the test that was high continues to be converted to estro. Also You want to get estro low at this point hence the high dose of Aromasin. This boosts test especially when used with clomid. Aromasin is not only good for PCT but I prefer to use it on cycle. This is because it is easier on your lipids than Letro or Adex. Aromasin boosts IGF1 which is beneficial on cycle and during PCT. Aromasin is steroidal which means it actually is slightly androgenic meaning it could increase muscle hardness while keeping excess fluid retention down think of how proviron produces a hardening effect due to the androgen level. Aromasin can be used every other day or every 3 days on cycle with great results. Aromasin can free up more test in the body. All in all aromasin is a great compound that is a great addition to any aromatizing steroid cycle and also a must for PCT In my opinion. Just because you don't get gyno every cycle doesn't mean your estro isn't high. Your estrogen can be high and you may not know it. Better safe than sorry and who doesn't want to get the most out of their cycle while preventing sides?


----------



## alphabolic (Jul 4, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Type II AIs are steroidal suicide inhibitors. Aromasin is a Type II. These compounds are so very important for PCT. Aromasin is a must with clomid to keep estro down and help boost anabolism drastically while preventing Estrogen rebound upon cessation of AAS and PCT. Aromasin works by the negative feedback loop. This means when the body senses low estrogen levels it tells the body that it needs to produce testosterone. Because the body thinks that if estrogen is low then Test must be low because the body converts test into estro via the aromatase enzyme. This is why during PCT you use more aromasin than what you would use while on cycle. When in PCT you estro is high because you are no longer introducing foreign hormones and the test that was high continues to be converted to estro. Also You want to get estro low at this point hence the high dose of Aromasin. This boosts test especially when used with clomid. Aromasin is not only good for PCT but I prefer to use it on cycle. This is because it is easier on your lipids than Letro or Adex. Aromasin boosts IGF1 which is beneficial on cycle and during PCT. Aromasin is steroidal which means it actually is slightly androgenic meaning it could increase muscle hardness while keeping excess fluid retention down think of how proviron produces a hardening effect due to the androgen level. Aromasin can be used every other day or every 3 days on cycle with great results. Aromasin can free up more test in the body. All in all aromasin is a great compound that is a great addition to any aromatizing steroid cycle and also a must for PCT In my opinion. Just because you don't get gyno every cycle doesn't mean your estro isn't high. Your estrogen can be high and you may not know it. Better safe than sorry and who doesn't want to get the most out of their cycle while preventing sides?


 
man, this post made me so glad i added aromasin to my last order.  i started with a-dex .5mg eod on my 8 week prop + var cycle and switching to aromasin in 6 days since i did my last prop shot today.  got plenty of clomid, nolva, and aromasin.  there doesnt seem to be 1 downside for aromasin.


----------



## anab0lix (Jul 4, 2011)

So if being extremely gyno prone would someone benefit even if running let's say a mild PH that doesn't convert to estrogen with aromasin@  12.5mg ED?


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 4, 2011)

First you have to find out what is going to put you at risk for gyno.  Is it estrogen or prolactin or just one that is not sure like anadrol.  Then attack the situation properly.  If it is something like anadrol then the best gyno prevention would be nolva but when using and aromatizeable compound like Test or Dianabol and so on.  You should run an AI like Aromasin for gyno prevention.  If you are using a nandrolone derivative then you will want a antiprolactin like caber or prami to prevent estro.  So depending on what compound you are using gyno prevention will vary.  An AI works for anything that will convert to estrogen.


----------



## anab0lix (Jul 4, 2011)

Def. Estrogen for me. Never ran a cycle that has prolactin sides. Im very prone thanks to pubertal gyno.my gyno flared up from epi. 

In my case would it still be nova or aromasin.

Would it be nova 10mg ed during cycle and run a normal pct?
or for aromasin 12.5 ed during cycle and then run a normal(nova) pct?

Thanks


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm also gyno prone, or at least enough so that I got some during puberty and it seemed to be aggravated when I was using test + dbol. I would say still run an AI like normal, and if you feel the slightest hint of gyno run just 10mg or so of nolva for a few days. Towards the beginning of my first cycle I ran 10mg a day for a few weeks because I was so paranoid about it lol. Nolva has a very long half life and it's effective at very low dosages, using more isn't necessarily better and puts you at greater risk of side effects. I saw a study where tamoxifen prevented breast tissue growth almost as well at 5mg as at 20-30mg. If you really wanted to you could probably run 5mg a day through the whole cycle with no ill effects (as long as you're not using a 19-nor, for reasons I'm not entirely sure of....)


----------



## anab0lix (Jul 4, 2011)

That's another option I heard about. I heard from a different member on a different forum that it'd be fine if I ran aromasin at 12.5 ed during cycle then run a nova pct even during a mild ph run. 

I think for now I will go with your plan and run nova@ 10mg for a few days if any symptoms occur...i.e. extremely puffy or sensitive(painful if touched just by a shirt) nipples, enlarged lumps...etc

Hopefully that doesn't happen, eitherway after this cycle im going to have aromasin on hand.

Thanks for your help


----------



## sambaga (Jul 4, 2011)

Was 272lbs in2008 due to opiate use from multiple back surguries.Before drug problem ensued i was genitically able to naturely carry deep quality muscle.I was determined to lose weight ,and did so primarily do to muscle memory and hard work.However as sucsessful as i was in converting  fat into low body fat type muscle.The fat around nipple region never went away,and never will.So i,v been running slighty above theraputic levels of  test enth.,and just recently added (6weeks ago) deca.Not wanting to tempt fate i,v sucsessfully run 12.5 aromisin ED  and small amounts of prami during the higher than normal dosages of deca and test enth..Trying to achieve dry muscle look i just recently switched to 12.5arimidex ED and proviron 25MG, and prami , and with in 7 to 10 days started to feel left nipple get very sore and if my instincts are correct it was the onset of gyno.Immedeitely stopped arimidex and have been running 12.5 mg letro and proviron,and prami for three days.Seems i have staved off possiblely severe gyno issues.So for me i,m running letro for another couple of days.Then immediately start aromisin again.Aromisin wins hands down.At least for my purposes.


----------

